

Any VMware experts out there? - bdfh42
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/07/08/any-vmware-experts-reading-this-blog/

======
ajross
I think his broader point is spot on: virtualization is currently being used
to solve a bunch of problems that existing time sharing systems (!!) have been
handling well for decades. Running a few different development servers on a
single box is trivial with any modern unix, and really isn't a call for
virtualization.

That said, the specifics of his problems sounds alot more to me like bad
administration than they do issues with virtualization per se. Done sanely,
virtualization isn't that bad. But it has to be done by someone who
understands the problem. A typical IT team might not be up to the challenge.

